# your ideal beauty?



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

what's your definition of ideal beauty? What truly makes someone beautiful in your eyes?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you seen my avatar that's about it.No,seriously,I need to be with someone I can relate to,otherwise things aren't going to click.Warm,sensitive and isn't judgmental.Someone who appreciates me as much as I would appreciate them.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I couldn't describe my ideal beauty, honestly. Not in the looks aspect. I find so many things beautiful. All I know is, a beautiful mind, a beautiful heart, and a beautiful soul is what is truly beautiful in my eyes.

Beautiful eyes, long hair, and tight pants wouldn't hurt, though.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Empathetic, Compassionate, Respectful, Patience, Honest, Optimistic, Imaginative, Philosophical, Spontanaity, Smiles.

Oh and someone who doesnt take themselves seriously, like can laugh at themselves and let go of their faults, as we all have them.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Someone who's kind, compassionate, has a good heart, depth of character, warmth and an amazing sense of humor.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Good looks, fun to be with and understanding.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Someone who has a deep understanding and appreciation of purity, innocence, honesty, and the value of life.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Aurora said:


> Empathetic, Compassionate, Respectful, Patience, Honest, Optimistic, Imaginative, Philosophical, Spontanaity, Smiles.
> 
> Oh and someone who doesnt take themselves seriously, like can laugh at themselves and let go of their faults, as we all have them.


:nw

Stated perfectly. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Physically: Small a.s.s., flawless skin (in my case, I wish I had porcelain, Scarlett O'Hara skin), small breasts, tall, lanky physique. IOW, everything I don't have.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

gina carano :mushy she is hot tough and has a good personality.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just someone who understands me............ :stu


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Physically: Small a.s.s., flawless skin (in my case, I wish I had porcelain, Scarlett O'Hara skin), small breasts, tall, lanky physique. IOW, everything I don't have.


"small breasts, tall, lanky physique"

are you talking about a man or a woman


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

big tits, small frame, nice smile


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

GSH said:


> big tits, small frame, nice smile


La Gioconda?

Sorry. I'm in a somewhat flippant mood tonight.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jer said:


> "small breasts, tall, lanky physique"
> 
> are you talking about a man or a woman


Oops, guess this thread is geared towards relationships as opposed to beauty in general. :lol Yes, I was talking about the ideal female beauty... as in what _I'd_ like to look like. I'm only attracted to dudes. 

As for a guy...

I'd _prefer_ someone who's taller than myself (5'4"), good hygiene, has a job (doesn't matter what), educated (at least trade school),is reliable, honest, thoughtful, loyal and has a good sense of humor.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

longish wavy dark hair. blue eyes, tall, fit, dimples, clean,soft skin, some chest hair
gentle, softspoken, sense of humor, loyal, honest, fun loving

my husband meets about 5 of these.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Oops, guess this thread is geared towards relationships as opposed to beauty in general. :lol Yes, I was talking about the ideal female beauty... as in what _I'd_ like to look like.


Phoebus, thanks for clarifying. Pardon me for pressing on this, but ..

what you said about wanting to be a lanky woman has been tormenting me.

Dictionary.com defines lanky as "ungracefully thin and rawboned; bony; gaunt".

Why would a woman want to be lanky. and why small breasts on a lanky woman? why ? why? why? why?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jer said:


> Phoebus, thanks for clarifying. Pardon me for pressing on this, but ..
> 
> what you said about wanting to be a lanky woman has been tormenting me.
> 
> ...


Eh, I prefer this definition minus the ungraceful part.

lanky -Somewhat lank; tall, slim, and rather ungraceful
en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lanky

Yes, guess I used the word incorrectly - should have just said tall and slender.

As for the breasts part, that's personal.

Satisfied?


----------



## indigo (Aug 29, 2009)

A spirit of selflessness, compassion, and heart! Honestly, if things of that nature are missing, the outer beauty really diminishes a great deal in my opinion.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

a kind heart that always overcomes evil thoughts =]

if we want to be physical, pretty much everything my gf is!  she is beautiful =]


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to know what this thread is refering to. Physical beauty? Character beauty? Preference for partner? etc. Its confusing me.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Aurora said:


> I want to know what this thread is refering to. Physical beauty? Character beauty? Preference for partner? etc. Its confusing me.


I wanted to know this, too.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

My ideal beauty...as far as looks go, I would probably value cuteness over just plain hotness (forgive my shallowness). Being outgoing is not a requirement. Someone laid back, real, not *****y, intelligent, and compassionate.


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Physical beauty or inner beauty. What is it about the presence of people, whether it be their appearance or their personality that you find beautiful?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

guitargirl said:


> Physical beauty or inner beauty. What is it about the presence of people, whether it be their appearance or their personality that you find beautiful?


Something about someone caring about other people, not just themselves all the time and accepting people equally for who they are, makes someone beautiful to me.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

guitargirl said:


> Physical beauty or inner beauty. What is it about the presence of people, whether it be their appearance or their personality that you find beautiful?


 Thanx, thats what I thought.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Happ2beme said:


> Good looks, fun to be with and understanding.


Reminds me of the stuff I read in some personal ads. People will often say they want qualities that are acknowledged as positive by virtually the entire population. I've yet to see an ad that says "I'd like to find an ugly guy who's hell to be with and makes me feel like I'm talking to a wall.":lol


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

In a romantic sense, he's got to be a Godly man. Other than that, he's good to go.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> Someone who's kind, compassionate, has a good heart, depth of character, warmth and an amazing sense of humor.


:agree
Couldn't have put it better.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

guitargirl said:


> what's your definition of ideal beauty? What truly makes someone beautiful in your eyes?


I can't define it.

But I know it when I see it.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I find it difficult to be attracted to someone on appearances only. My perception of beauty is different from males to females. For males, it comes across in their demeanour. I'm attracted to quiet, introspective, gentle guys. I find people with these qualities to be beautiful. A sense of frailty or fragility in a male is extremely beautiful to me. There is something that draws me in. I find beauty in faces with character. I like sorrowful, sleepy eyes. If there is delicacy in the facial features of a male, I consider it beautiful.

As for women; to me there is nothing more bland than women who look like dolls. I'm not just referring to Barbie dolls, but the "china doll"/"baby doll" look. Two women that epitomize my idea of female beauty are Shelly Duvall (I've often said I consider her The most beautiful woman in show business)



.. and Anne Wiazemsky



.. sorrowful, brooding eyes, a sense of delicate facial asymmetry.. their beauty is more intrinsic; it has character. I truly find the typical, societally-defined notion of 'imperfection' beautiful, and I tend to reject those who would be considered 'conventionally attractive'. True beauty to me is complex and multifaceted.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

guitargirl said:


> Physical beauty or inner beauty. What is it about the presence of people, whether it be their appearance or their personality that you find beautiful?


For me appearances doesn't matter, beauty is about personality.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Someone with dark raven hair, a gentle voice, a wit, a toned body and mind, a fearless attitude, and can be playful and serious when she needs to be.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone who likes me for me. Someone that isn't trying to change me, put me down, use me. Looks wise..I would have to see the person to know, there is no one ideal.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

espearite said:


> In a romantic sense, he's got to be a Godly man. Other than that, he's good to go.


Seems reasonable. You available this weekend? Maybe around like Saturday...7 o' clock?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Someone who could always make me laugh no matter what, wants to protect me from harm (even though that doesn't mean lying to me), doesn't take life to seriously but is loyal to me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Not sure I have an ideal. Beauty is subjectively fluctuating, to even a single person, I'd say. If I'm infatuated with the person's character, their kindness, humor, attitude, intelligence, overall personality, then physical attraction is a sure thing. If it's solely physical attraction from the get-go, it'll be fleeting. Like, as soon as they're out of sight, honestly. Heh. But someone I care about...even their "flaws" can be appealing. If it's someone I have a great deal of feelings towards, then their body's beautiful because it's their body, you know?

You can laugh at the cheesiness, I don't care.  I've been having some cheesy realizations as of late.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

to me beauty is simplisity some one who really cares and is aware of reality who doesnt judge and really is honest with every action, thought, and word.


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

mardou said:


> I find it difficult to be attracted to someone on appearances only. My perception of beauty is different from males to females. For males, it comes across in their demeanour. I'm attracted to quiet, introspective, gentle guys. I find people with these qualities to be beautiful. A sense of frailty or fragility in a male is extremely beautiful to me. There is something that draws me in. I find beauty in faces with character. I like sorrowful, sleepy eyes. If there is delicacy in the facial features of a male, I consider it beautiful.
> 
> As for women; to me there is nothing more bland than women who look like dolls. I'm not just referring to Barbie dolls, but the "china doll"/"baby doll" look. Two women that epitomize my idea of female beauty are Shelly Duvall (I've often said I consider her The most beautiful woman in show business)
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with pretty much everything that was said above.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Their personality is what makes them beautiful in my eyes


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

everybody perceives beauty differently......beauty lies in the eyes of the be-holder.........inner beauty is more important than the outer beauty....If a person is beautiful inside then that will reflect on the over-all pesrsonality..

simple, cute, kind hearted,funny,shy


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a lot of things I could put here but I don't feel it's ok to post a massive thesis paper about my understandings of beauty. In short, my concept of beauty is all over the place. I guess, in terms of ideals, it would be a girl who has been through similar experiences as I, who at least makes an attempt to take care of her body, who shares at least some of my interests in common, who at least has some kind of job, who has a kind heart and is willing to give as much as she receives in a relationship.


----------



## The Silent Frontman (May 21, 2012)

guitargirl said:


> what's your definition of ideal beauty? What truly makes someone beautiful in your eyes?


That which *makes* me beautiful in theirs.


----------

